# krill



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

is there anyplace such as an asian food market where anyone has been able to find small krill at a cheap price. i always buy individually frozen krill from pro salt but as you probably know it is very expensive. i need some krill at a cheap price!!!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Make sure the stuff you have doenst have additives


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

MiGsTeR said:


> Make sure the stuff you have doenst have additives


the stuff i have is processed especially for fish and is a reputable company. youhavent heard of pro salt???? they come in the little plastic containers. all the lfs by me sell them.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> is there anyplace such as an asian food market where anyone has been able to find small krill at a cheap price. i always buy individually frozen krill from pro salt but as you probably know it is very expensive. i need some krill at a cheap price!!!


 All my live p food comes from those asian markets. It's always cheap.
They may not have it labeled as krill so just grab shrimp, mussels squid, and they probably will have silver sides and stuff aswell.
If your p's are picky eaters just grab a frozen prepackaged mixed bag, they probably have them too.
I only grab my fresh tilapia fillets from the grocery store 1 piece for like 1.99.
Only cause I'm lazy to go and my wife brings it. 
The lady tried giving her a recipe for tilapia once and when my wife told her it was for my p's her jaw dropped. She got a kick outa that one.

Hope this helps :nod:


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

Feefa said:


> is there anyplace such as an asian food market where anyone has been able to find small krill at a cheap price. i always buy individually frozen krill from pro salt but as you probably know it is very expensive. i need some krill at a cheap price!!!


 All my live p food comes from those asian markets. It's always cheap.
They may not have it labeled as krill so just grab shrimp, mussels squid, and they probably will have silver sides and stuff aswell.
If your p's are picky eaters just grab a frozen prepackaged mixed bag, they probably have them too.
I only grab my fresh tilapia fillets from the grocery store 1 piece for like 1.99.
Only cause I'm lazy to go and my wife bring it. The lady tried giving her a recipe for tilapia once and when my wife told her it was for my p's her jaw dropped. She got a kick outa that one.

Hope this helps :nod:
[/quote]

i get all my Ps food from the asian market too, i get shrimp tilapia and the like, but i have never seen krill there. i am asking if anyone has seen it at one of these markets and how much it cost


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've looked into Asian markets and all the dried krill have additives.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

rchan11 said:


> I've looked into Asian markets and all the dried krill have additives.


ok thank you, ill just keep my eyes open for a cheaper alterntive to pro salt.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dont buy the frozen bags as they usually contain iodine and other additives..buy em fresh and freeze it


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

i appreciate all of the comments but i have a very good feeding regiment and understand all of the details about what is healthy, fresh , has additives ect. I will rephrase the question a bit. has anyone who is familiar with the pro salt brand of krill for the aquarium ever seen anything freeze dried , fresh , ect comparable to this at a cheaper price.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hikari has good frozen krill check out big als or something


----------

